# Queretaro area furniture



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Yesterday, I returned from a 9-day trip to Mexico and need some advice on places to look for furniture in Queretaro for when I move into my new home next month.

Thanks!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

There are a lot of places for furniture so I mostly depends on how much you're looking to spend. I can recommend a shopping mall call "Galerias" that is near downtown. They have a Liverpool store and a Sears store with nice furniture. They also have a cheaper furniture store call "Dico" (I think that's what it's called). The furniture there is cheaper and the quality is ok. There is a Crate and Barrel north of Queretaro, but it is expensive.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! We'll take a trip to Queretaro from Jalpan de Serra (our new home) and do some shopping, but if I don't find anything I like, may just wait until my 6-month visa renewal and buy a few items in south Texas. I stayed in an Airbnb rental in Queretaro two weeks ago, and the homeowner provided me with a few other furniture stores in the city. Her home was decorated with "modern" style furniture, so I'm not sure if her recommendations are to my liking.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

If you are looking at Refri and washing machine, we can strongly recommend LG brand. Both have been good to us (9 years and not a problem).


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

We mostly need a refrigerator, living room furniture, electric range and bed frames. I'm buying a 6x12 trailer to be pulled by a Kia Sorento, and will try to take some of those items with us. I expect to be able to tow 1400-1500 pounds, whatever that equates to.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

derek.larson said:


> We mostly need a refrigerator, living room furniture, electric range and bed frames. I'm buying a 6x12 trailer to be pulled by a Kia Sorento, and will try to take some of those items with us. I expect to be able to tow 1400-1500 pounds, whatever that equates to.


Keep in mind that the trailer will be included on the vehicle permit and will have to leave Mexico with the vehicle.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, I'm aware of the trailer+permit issue. Thanks


----------

